# Ultra lightweight, texture as smooth as glass and fit like a custom fitted glove



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I received these three amazing slingshots in the mail from Bill and Daranda PocketPredator.com. These slingshots are unlike anything you could imagine. They may look like other slingshots, but until you hold one of these, you can't begin to imagine how natural they feel. I took them out of the package and immediately took the tube shooter out for a test. I love them???? Thank you to Bill and Daranda. 
These are so smooth to hold, first class.

I'm sorry, I have no more information at this time


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

O I am liking that bottom left one kind of like a cross between a seal sniper and a secret agent.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s amazing


----------



## IOAN (May 25, 2020)

A set for all tastes and "pockets"!


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

That's awesome! Very nice frames. Congratulations ????.

Charles


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Those are nice Tag.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

saw a youtube vid mr. hays shot testing one for impact resistance


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve had a chance to shoot all three, and they are definitely amazing


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. One nice thing about this material it doesn't slip in my hand due to perspiration. I also in my opinion don't feel the need for a lanyard, since the middle finger hole secures it. The proximity of the bands or tubes to my hand in my opinion make these slingshots capable several flats or tube combinations.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Cool ASF SS. ????


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Do you remember the clear Pepsi soda or was it Coke? The same mad scientists must have formulated this material. Do you know what they call this marvelous material?


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

NSFC said:


> Do you remember the clear Pepsi soda or was it Coke? The same mad scientists must have formulated this material. Do you know what they call this marvelous material?


Looks like gently media blasted clear polycarbonate to me .

Charles


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm really liking the OTT version. Looks really comfortable .

Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Check this video????????. Thanks again boggy


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Check this video????????. Thanks again boggy


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

diggin' that looped tuber


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I really appreciate your thoughts on these 3 shooters. Hoggy.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Awesome my friend, gonna check PP now and see if they're available!!


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

devils son in law said:


> Awesome my friend, gonna check PP now and see if they're available!!


I just got a response from Daranda and it's a Secret Agent w/a ring finger extension. I just ordered mine????.

Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing your thoughts on the Secret Agent


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Bill calls it extended grip secret agent. The extension is amazing


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was asked a question about shooting heavier bands on the secret agent with the extended finger grip. This is one the band sets I received with this shooter. I shot this setup a few times, and it did fine. But I could not shoot these bands on any slingshot for an extended length of time. I'm old (68)

I categorize my slingshots like my guns. Secret agent, lil ranger, Hathcock and Top Shot for serious pests.
I will probably shoot the agent more than I think, due to its ease of use. 
I have a couple bug out bags and I will definitely include one of these in each bag. My opinion only???? with this extended finger hold and the middle finger hole, I personally do not feel the need for a lanyard.. 
I also will carry this agent When I get to go shopping with my wife, because no alarms go off.???????? I also carry Pie weights as ammo.


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Tag said:


> I was asked a question about shooting heavier bands on the secret agent with the extended finger grip. This is one the band sets I received with this shooter. I shot this setup a few times, and it did fine. But I could not shoot these bands on any slingshot for an extended length of time. I'm old (68)
> 
> I categorize my slingshots like my guns. Secret agent, lil ranger, Hathcock and Top Shot for serious pests.
> I will probably shoot the agent more than I think, due to its ease of use.
> ...


That's awesome! I can't wait to get mine and see how it fits me. I can see why you wouldn't need a lanyard. Mine and my wife's "secret agents" while out and about are sub-compact Glocks????. I don't shoot my slingshots well enough yet to be much of threat to anyone ????.

Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I carry multiple pepper sprays also.


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

These frames get sexier every time I look at them . I have a tracking number, but it doesn't show movement yet.

Charles


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Got a shipping update. My OTT version should be here Tuesday . I can't wait.

Charles


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

I got notification that it's out for delivery. Hopefully I'll have time to get it banded up and see how it feels tonight. Everything Tag has said sounds like it's an intuitive, comfortable frame. I'll certainly post once I've had a chance to play with it ????.

Charles


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Well, my new Secret Agent with extension arrived today in record time ????. Tag was right; it's really nicely finished and instinctively comfortable in the hand. He was also correct that a bit heavier bands can be used comfortably on it w/o a lanyard because of the extension. I didn't want to shorten the bands it came with in case I don't like it and want to sell it so I banded it with Sumeike 0.7mm cut 22/12, 21 cm long. I shot 3/8" steel and cut a can with it a few minutes ago. The forks are much narrower than I'm used to so it took a bit to figure out my anchor and aiming point. The fit and finish is the extra mile that seems to come with anything from Bill Hays. It really doesn't need any clean up to be comfortable. The bandset also came with a little bigger/nicer pouch than the regular tiny Chinese microfiber. That said, I think I really do like bigger frames. I don't want a fork hit, but I'm going to shoot it some more and see if I really settle in with it. It also came with a bag of 7mm steel and smart ties. If anyone is itching for one send me a PM and maybe we can figure out a trade. ????

Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s a very informative review Nice shooting on the can. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

These are awesome to shoot I shot some 1632 tubes with 1/4 steel. Tons of fun


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Bellman said:


> Well, my new Secret Agent with extension arrived today in record time . Tag was right; it's really nicely finished and instinctively comfortable in the hand. He was also correct that a bit heavier bands can be used comfortably on it w/o a lanyard because of the extension. I didn't want to shorten the bands it came with in case I don't like it and want to sell it so I banded it with Sumeike 0.7mm cut 22/12, 21 cm long. I shot 3/8" steel and cut a can with it a few minutes ago. The forks are much narrower than I'm used to so it took a bit to figure out my anchor and aiming point. The fit and finish is the extra mile that seems to come with anything from Bill Hays. It really doesn't need any clean up to be comfortable. The bandset also came with a little bigger/nicer pouch than the regular tiny Chinese microfiber. That said, I think I really do like bigger frames. I don't want a fork hit, but I'm going to shoot it some more and see if I really settle in with it. It also came with a bag of 7mm steel and smart ties. If anyone is itching for one send me a PM and maybe we can figure out a trade.
> Charles


PM sent Charles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve been shooting my tube secret agent with 1632 and pie weights for ammo. Trying to get a small area that I can heat with a propane heater ready for the cold months. I’m going to fix a catchbox that will accommodate BBs from a slingshot and BBs from a Co2 BB pistol.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Has anyone tried the newer Secret Agent


----------

